# Easiest purification techniques out there



## Waltershite2022 (Oct 6, 2022)

I could anyone give me advice on the easiest purification method for BMKI am currently doing this process by means of steaming adding a lot of caustic soda to my reaction vessel which is very time consuming and volatile and slowing down production drastically could someone please help


----------



## wannabeechemist

distillation under reduced pressure


----------

